# My first Roth in bud !



## bigleaf (Jan 17, 2014)

This is exciting. My first Paph rothschildianum in bud. This plant has 2 growth about 24 inches leaf span. How many days will it produce it's first flower ?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats! :clap:

Any clonal names?


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2014)

so exciting! you should have flowers in less than 4 weeks.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 17, 2014)

A buddig roth is always a great thing!


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks. This is a seedling 'RO10' x 'Z2135' imported by Orchidaceae. Got it in Oct 2012 with a large single growth. Been wondering when it would finally bloom.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2014)

i have a couple from the same cross that are getting to BS now (still not as big as your plant!) so will be very excited to see how the flowers turn out.


----------



## Ayreon (Jan 17, 2014)

Great! I will always remember my first roth bud


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 17, 2014)

congrats! now where is my cigar lol


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 17, 2014)

Very good for a Phal guy!


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2014)

That's exciting!!

I think I would call this low bract rather than in bud, but I agree you have about a month before open blooms. 

Multis are usually pretty fast once they start spiking.

I also have a first time blooming roth in bud now. I've been growing it since 2002, but it's only done any good in the last 2 years


----------



## abax (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't wait to see the bloom. It's a beautifully grown plant.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 18, 2014)

i have four of them..i believe these are rex x mm progeny crossed together


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 18, 2014)

Congrats! And I'm slightly jealous of you...


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 2, 2014)

Update on inflorescence development

I see three buds maybe ?











This is exciting !


----------



## Wendy (Feb 2, 2014)

It IS exciting! I see four buds so far.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes exciting and moving along at a good fast pace.

Looks like 3 buds to me too, but you might even get a bud out of that first bract for 4!!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice. two weeks perhaps for the first bud to open.


----------



## rangiku (Feb 2, 2014)

Great growing, Peter. I love the close up photo. Gorgeous just like that.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2014)

I see clearly four buds forming so far. Its going to be a great clone.


----------



## emydura (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks good. I would put my money on that fourth bud developing assuming it is a little bigger than what we can see. You would be in a better position to judge this.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 2, 2014)

I wish that one was growing in my greenhouse.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2014)

Very cool! Maybe nice enough to encourage me to get one!


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2014)

Join the Dark Side, Eric...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2014)

That last photo is magnificent!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2014)

Justin said:


> Join the Dark Side, Eric...



Dad!?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 5, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Dad!?



Truly wonderful the mind of a child is.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2014)

You too buddy! :fight:


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2014)

the ability to flower a roth is insignificant next to the power of the force!

j/k, flowering a roth is pretty significant


----------



## rangiku (Feb 6, 2014)

Peter is a Jedi like his father before him.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2014)

rangiku said:


> Peter is a Jedi like his father before him.



 I thought Jedi weren't supposed to marry/have kids? Jk very nice pre-flowers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 12, 2014)

Photo update. Looks like 4 buds

When do I stake this ? I am moving the plant to take pictures but I tried to keep it facing the same light source which is south in this case.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2014)

As the spike elongates!


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2014)

you can start staking it now.

looks like it will be dark!!!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 13, 2014)

Stake it now, just below or above the first bud. Can you take a close up of the buds....might be more than four!


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2014)

I thought I counted five buds, Wendy. It does appear to be very dark. The
suspense is just awful!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 14, 2014)

I look at this closer and there will be four buds. I wish it could be five but maybe next time. First bud cracked open today so it will be soon.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 14, 2014)

bigleaf said:


> I look at this closer and there will be four buds. I wish it could be five but maybe next time. First bud cracked open today so it will be soon.



You are doing really well with a first bloomer with 4 buds! Signs of a master grower!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you. I did my best to water these more often since bark mix dry up quicker than my phals in moss. 

Another pleasant surprise to find this Paph roth 'New Bear' x sib in bud. I bought this at the recent paph symposium last November This plant has leaf span of 35 inches.

This came wrapped in moss. But I repotted it in a small 3.5 inch pot based on its root mass. This is probably the blooming season. I have couple other Roth hybrid in flower.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 14, 2014)

How exciting! Well done!


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2014)

that's awesome, can't wait to see the flowers on both!


----------



## emydura (Feb 14, 2014)

Paphman910 said:


> You are doing really well with a first bloomer with 4 buds! Signs of a master grower!



Yes, I'd be wrapped with four. Both clones I have flowered started off with two.


----------



## abax (Feb 15, 2014)

Uh oh, you've got the Paph. bug now! A blooming roth. will do it to you
every time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2014)

Those look great.
We eagerly await the grand 'opening'.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 15, 2014)

sweet, i have three of this cross in bud..just found out this morning


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 15, 2014)

Peter you must be something right. It will be nice to see these guys in bloom.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 18, 2014)

Photo update span is 21 cm. I think this just opened as I was away this weekend. Will update when all flowers open.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 18, 2014)

Somehow reminds me of MM


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice one peter! I like the Laelia ancep white flower in the background!


----------



## AdamD (Feb 18, 2014)

Ooh pretty pouch color. Looking good!


----------



## emydura (Feb 18, 2014)

The colour is outstanding. This is looking good.


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks to be a nice dark one.


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely and dark and a big, red nose! Congratulations, you're a roth
father!


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 19, 2014)

Just opening. Not definitive form, not definitive size. Just one thing sure, it will be a dark one.

Me too I see the MM in this cross. 

If the mix is "MM" color and form,"ro10" color and "Rex" size, it will be the best of this cross.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Somehow reminds me of MM



exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 19, 2014)

I am looking forward to a picture of the mature flower. It looks like it is going to have a strong solid pouch colour, good dorsal with well defined marking and the size is sure to improve! Definitely one to look forward to!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I feel very lucky to get this nice plant as my first.


----------



## jemmam (Feb 22, 2014)

ok. how are you guys blooming the Roth? I have a very nicely growing plant, mottled under lights on a warm pad. looks great. wont bloom


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2014)

jemmam said:


> ok. how are you guys blooming the Roth? I have a very nicely growing plant, mottled under lights on a warm pad. looks great. wont bloom



Sounds like yours is too comfy and has fallen asleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 8, 2014)

Awarded today at DJC. 85 points AM/AOS. cultivar name 'Pylo'. 28 cm NS 12.6 cm NSV

'Four well held, well presented flowers on one erect, sturdy inflorescence; sepals and petals light chartreuse, boldly and symmetrically striped dark mahogany; pouch heavily overlaid dark mahagony; staminode chartreuse, hirsuit distally; substance heavy; texture satiny. 






This is a picture taken this AM in my greenhouse. I will add a picture when I get it from our center's photographer. 

Very happy for my first paph award. I can see that this species can be addictive. I need more paph rothschildianum.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2014)

awesome! congrats on the AM! very well deserved!


----------



## AdamD (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations! That is quite a roth! AM/AOS on a first bloom is outstanding, especially these days. I am psyched for you. Wow. I bet you get a few calls or emails about that one. Has anyone offered to buy it yet?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2014)

Wonderful news. Congrats.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you. I got lucky on this one. No offer but I don't intend to sell it. I am keeping it to get larger and flowering on multiple growth one day.

Taken this indoor.


----------



## rangiku (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats, Peter, well done!! Another award for Pylo.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 8, 2014)

they give AM's to roths ???...anyway, congrats..(Hmm, I wonder if they give HCC's to roths?)


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations Mr. Lin! Outstanding accomplishment on your first blooming roth. I can see a second greenhouse in your future just for
Paphs.


----------



## emydura (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations Peter. That is a magnificent roth and fully deserved of the award. How does it compare against your best Phals'?


----------



## Trithor (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations! Statuesque clone.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 9, 2014)

Congrats! Well deserved! Maybe an upgrade to FCC on future bloomings? :clap:


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I was on cloud 9 yesterday searching internet for more Paph roth and its hybrid. I have couple other Paph roth - one from Frank Smith and one from Main Show (probably Bear's breeding in Taiwan) that has buds forming. But it looks like 2 flowers and might not be as dark judging by the bud appearance.

I got an offer this morning to sell this plant the whole thing. I think it's a generous offer so I may have to eat my words of keeping this plant to bloom again.

How does this compare to my best phalaenopsis? I don't know if it's comparable. As an orchid addict I have many favorite and most of my greenhouse feels like a museum keeping plants I am fond of over time. At present I don't collect paph actively or hybridize with them. I have a nice Paph delenatii in bloom that I could make paph delrosii ? Anyway, tough decision to make.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 9, 2014)

I knew that was coming... If you really like the plant, as a stipulation of selling it, you can ask the buyer for the first division of the plant. That's what I would do anyways. With roths though it could be a few year until a plant is big enough to divide, and then a few more years until you see more flowers. That whole process could take another decade. You are faced with a tough decision. But it's a good problem to have!


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 9, 2014)

Fantastic!!! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Way to go Peter!


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations again Peter! Shared your photo on our FB page as well!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 9, 2014)

From phal phanatic to paph phreak...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations indeed! With a 85 pt score, can easily be raised the a FCC on future bloomings.


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't think I'd sell that beauty unless you can get enough for it to build
another greenhouse...or start one anyway.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 19, 2014)

I received this photo from Dallas Judging Center photographer David Gould.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrats! That's a great Paph start. Tough decision. Best of luck.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 19, 2014)

nice dorsal


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 19, 2014)

In my opinion, this last photo is not at all representative of your awarded roth. 

Too much magenta in it and the dorsal seems to be smaller than reality.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 20, 2014)

That is a terrible picture... I hope that's not the one they use for the award. The color is off, the angle is off, it's just a poor representation of a beautiful flower. Bad luck on that one. But, at least we know what it truly looks like thanks to your photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> In my opinion, this last photo is not at all representative of your awarded roth.
> 
> Too much magenta in it and the dorsal seems to be smaller than reality.



Totally agree!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, a bad award photo might actually be good really. When he next flowers it and its a bit better they'll reference the old photo and say "Its much better this time - give it an FCC!".
Of course the ward photo posted is probably a horribly compressed jpg with poor colour rendition (I hope).


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Well, a bad award photo might actually be good really. When he next flowers it and its a bit better they'll reference the old photo and say "Its much better this time - give it an FCC!".
> Of course the ward photo posted is probably a horribly compressed jpg with poor colour rendition (I hope).



judges are keenly aware of the quality of photos posted..when they rejudge it ....they will still compare it to all the other FCC's..


----------

